# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Zement

## schiene

Nicht jeder Zement ist für alles geeignet.Da wohl die meisten von uns keine Spezialisten vom Bau sind hier ein paar
Zementarten welche in Thailand erhältlich und verwendbar sind.
http://www.thailand-immobilien.ch/Typ_1_00_Zement.html

----------


## Siamfan

Der Link funzt leider nicht mehr.

Das sollte aber Ersatz sein:
https://www.beton.wiki/index.php?title=Zementarten
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zement..._Eigenschaften

----------

